# This one is for Helen



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 13, 2007)

I bought this from the guy who I order my pork with.

15.76lbs of Tri Tip




Had to do some trimming.




And I ended up with 5 nice Tri Tip roasts.




I plan on cooking one of them on friday night for the GTG along with grilled polenta.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jun 13, 2007)

Keep it real!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks for the rub recipies Helen.  I'll make ya proud.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Nice score Bill! 
Smoke it.....I dare you


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 13, 2007)

BTW for those who haven't had grilled polenta, you gonna
luv dat shiznit BOY!!!


----------



## Green Hornet (Jun 13, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nice score Bill!
> Smoke it.....I dare you


I talked another deputy into scoring some tri-tip. He loves it now and can't get enough. He asked me to smoke it for him the next time he gets some. I kinda declined. I can't imagine it would be any better than grilling it. Anyone done it before :?:


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jun 13, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nice score Bill!
> Smoke it.....I dare you



I know where to find you.....


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 13, 2007)

GH check it out 8) 
http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?t=9518
Don't tell Helen.....shhhh


----------



## Green Hornet (Jun 13, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> GH check it out 8)
> http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?t=9518
> Don't tell Helen.....shhhh


Nice!!!!!
Gonna try it then!


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jun 14, 2007)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please don't... just grill.  I beg you.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 14, 2007)

Poor Helen...First Bruce gets in her stuff over the Sopranos...then Puff smokes TriTip...what is it with the guys from Michigan.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jun 14, 2007)

Kin I come over to eat


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 14, 2007)

Man that looks good allready. Can't wait to see to finished results...


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 14, 2007)

id it dun yet?


----------



## Green Hornet (Jun 14, 2007)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> Green Hornet":1a32uofi][quote=Puff]GH check it out 8)
> [url="http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?t=9518 said:
> 
> 
> ...



Please don't... just grill.  I beg you.[/quote:1a32uofi]
I really don't want to. The guy is telling me to do it.
I can't imagine it getting any better than grilled


----------

